# Trev



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

anyone got any idea what has happened to Trev as i never see him on here or posting anymore?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> anyone got any idea what has happened to Trev as i never see him on here or posting anymore?


He's a very worried man , something big happening next month.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

? feel free to enlighten me


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ding, dong......the bells are gonna ring!

Hev x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hev said:


> ding, dong......the bells are gonna ring!
> 
> Hev x


nooooooooooooooooo really hev that is great news......can you pm me his e-mail addy so i can send him some congrats


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ding, dong......the bells are gonna ring!
> ...


Probably your best bet is to send him a PM....but be warned....it might be a wee while before he talks to any of us  :wink: 

Hev x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

he has pm'd me with all of the details.........good guy is Trev........and my congrats to them both


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers Gary 3:weeks in the sunshine we'll not want to come back, :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats mate you kept that quite


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Congrats mate you kepped that quite


Shall I drop a hint with Beth ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats mate you kepped that quite
> ...


Not unless you want to meet up in the flame room :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Congrats mate you kepped that quite


Thanks Andy
:lol: must of slipped my mind mate :wink:

I'll get Evelyn to give Beth a phone :lol: no point us all being single and happy :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

trev said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats mate you kepped that quite
> ...


Not and live you won't :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Congrats to you both from me and Elaine. Hope you have a fab day!

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

trev said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats mate you kepped that quite
> ...


Andy is already married Trev to a flipping car :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: that's true Gaz :wink:

Cheers Mal


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

will you concentrate on what you have to do and bog off of here Trev lol.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> will you concentrate on what you have to do and bog off of here Trev lol.


I would do Gary but you keep posting up and I get emails :lol:


----------

